
Poland moves to exempt young workers from income tax - scop
https://www.france24.com/en/20190705-poland-moves-exempt-young-workers-income-tax
======
pkaye
Imagine the young person who turns 27 the day this law in effective!

------
dsfyu404ed
I bet we'll see income taxes in Poland trend sharply downward in the long
term. When the government starts taking ~1/5th of your income after about a
decade of not doing so you tend to not take giving the government a cut for
granted.

~~~
PasserBy2020
Maybe Juncker complained that the incoming workforce could use a bit more
post-graduation experience. This way EU will be getting people that don't need
on-job training.

------
jbarberu
Wonder what the number of personal bankruptcies at 27 will be...

------
rurban
Also Poland is the European country with the largest number of young people.
Heavily catholic. Could be a significant move.

